# Stomach flu or Storm?



## drk421 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey all,

I was diagnosed with Graves several years ago. I've posted on this board before.

My case is very mild and I'm able to keep it under control with diet and exercise.

One thing that really scares me though is a sudden thyroid storm scenario.

I'm pretty sure I have the flu, as I only have a fever of 99 (been that way all day) and my heart rate is about 75. But this flu has given me the worst anxiety I've ever had, as well as constant vomiting.

I'll get to the point.

I've read about the symptoms of Thyroid Storm, and I'm curious if anyone on this board has experienced it and if they could describe how it felt.

When my thyroid levels were high,

- it felt uncomfortably warm

- pulse was 130-140

- nervousness and feeling of panic ensued

- body temperature was high

I think as long as my temperature is only 1-2 degrees above normal and my puise is below 80, its probably the flu running it's course and not a sudden TS.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually if you are in a storm; most likely you will lose cognizance and touch w/reality. But, that is when you are well into it.

I strongly recommend that you just double check w/your doctor. If it is the start of a storm; you don't want it to advance to vascular collapse.

Are you not on any meds?


----------



## drk421 (Jul 12, 2013)

I went into remission a while ago. so at the moment I'm only on Atenolol.

However, if I get stressed out again, my thyroid levels creep back up.

That's has happened in the past because it's a self feedback loop...

Stress causes anxiety, anxiety causes stress, and before I know it I'm hyper again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sadly; it does not take much. As I mentioned; do not ever hesitate to call your doctor when in doubt!

Hugs,


----------

